# LED Shop lights



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Looking to replace old shop lights with the new and improved LED type. Any ideas. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Buddy of mine is an led freak. But, he put T5HO in his shop and it is impressive. Said the LED would not give the same amount of lighting. I personally have no clue but the T5's are bright! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm in the LED business. DO NOT go T5!!!!! I'M glad to hook up the 2cool family. PM me and let's talk tomorrow about your shop and get you set up.


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

I got 4 of these from Sam's and it made my garage pop! Had a single double strip florescent before these.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/4ft-led-shoplight-shoplight-led/prod16460030.ip


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I will say be careful with some of he cheap options out there that you will find. Look at expected life and lumens per watt. Many times you are not getting more....only paying more for the privilege of saying you are LED.If they don't have a MUCH greater life expectancy they likely arenot worth it. There is some serious junk out there that will only be more expensive but not perform better than what you already have. A lighting engineer can improve your lighting AND reduce energy consumption AND reduce maintenance costs. 

I don't know about you but in my own shop I want to play....not keep having to go up to work on my lights because they wont last....


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

I did the same as this video: 




I mounted a 12V 20A power supply to where the old single bulb light was and then ran eight 8' lengths with 5m of LED strips per light. The difference is amazing (I also had two 4' Florescent lights). Total spend was about $90, in my mind it was totally worth it (power supply, led strips, drip edges, wire).


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

sgrem said:


> I'm in the LED business. DO NOT go T5!!!!! I'M glad to hook up the 2cool family. PM me and let's talk tomorrow about your shop and get you set up.


Mind sharing why not T5. Just curious.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

T5's burn way too hot in Texas and therefore won't last.
I can make more light more efficiently and cheaper with T8's.

It's the same as I lined out above....all you have done is spent more money so you can same you went to T5. 

People mistakenly think it is automatically more efficient or longer lasting. The cheap stuff is neither.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

sgrem said:


> T5's burn way too hot in Texas and therefore won't last.
> I can make more light more efficiently and cheaper with T8's.
> 
> It's the same as I lined out above....all you have done is spent more money so you can same you went to T5.
> ...


I have both and now know why the T5'S are always out. Never considered the heat.Good info.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

sgrem said:


> T5's burn way too hot in Texas and therefore won't last.
> I can make more light more efficiently and cheaper with T8's.
> 
> It's the same as I lined out above....all you have done is spent more money so you can same you went to T5.
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

J Harrigan... Do you have any LINKs to where/what you bought?

thanks richg99


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

If you have 2 lamp fluorescents, you will need about 4000 lumens of LED. Look at color temp and choose something in the middle (3500 or 4000k) 5000k is very bluish, 3000k looks better inside the house, but will not appear as bright in the shop. Also look at CRI--measure of how good the light makes color look natural. 80 or better is good in a shop, you want 90 or better inside the house. LED's are better, but T5's are not bad either. They have 35,000 hour lamp life so should last for years in a properly designed fixture. Just be sure you have enough light--safety is very important in the shop.


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't respond earlier. As for materials, I bought everything off ebay. The LEDs I used are 3528s, which are "Cool White" 300 per 5M strip. The last ones I bought were $4.50 each, I did not opt for waterproof ones.

The flashing (drip edge 1-1/2") is just from Home Depot, $2.66/each

And the power supply depends on how many and what kinds of LEDs you use. For me they were 2A/5M, so for the eight I used, I decided on a 12V 20Amp supply like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-1...hash=item258d5bbdad:m:mhNgv8DBI6MBMNI_DbhOcwg

As I said before, I am really impressed with them. It has made a huge difference, no more dark corners. I figured it was a cheap test, but I am impressed with how much better the garage is now.


----------

